# Pattern



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Here is the pattern for the knitted hood sacque I forgot to post it.


----------



## margaret in fl (Mar 27, 2012)

Boy, that brings back memories. I knit several of those hooded sweaters for my son who is now 54 years old!
Love that pattern.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

So cute.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you - very nice pattern


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Here yah go -- grab your own copy --
http://www.freevintageknitting.com/baby-pattern/colmin728-1


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

So cute :thumbup:


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you both for posting


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So cute


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you...love this pattern


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks for that link, Galaxycraft.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you this is a big help and very kind of you to post for those of us with poor vision.



galaxycraft said:


> Here yah go -- grab your own copy --
> http://www.freevintageknitting.com/baby-pattern/colmin728-1


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for this pattern, this is adorable!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

any idea what ply wool that is - love the easiness of the pattern...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Diane D said:


> any idea what ply wool that is - love the easiness of the pattern...


US#3 Light - - DK/Sport/Light Worsted (UK=DK) (AU/NZ=8 Ply)
WPI (Wraps Per Inch) = 11 wpi 
Knit Gauge Range In Stockinette Stitch to 4 Inches (10 cm) 21 - 24 Stitches	
Recommended Needle US 5-7 (3.75 - 4.5 mm)


----------



## margaret in fl (Mar 27, 2012)

I used a worsted weight 54 years ago. I think I'd try a sport weight now as I remember they were quite thick.
Swatch, swatch, swatch!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> US#3 Light - - DK/Sport/Light Worsted (UK=DK) (AU/NZ=8 Ply)
> WPI (Wraps Per Inch) = 11 wpi
> Knit Gauge Range In Stockinette Stitch to 4 Inches (10 cm) 21 - 24 Stitches
> Recommended Needle US 5-7 (3.75 - 4.5 mm)


thank you galaxycraft...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Diane D said:


> thank you galaxycraft...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for the cute pattern. I have a three month old granddaughter and I think I will try to make her one for Christmas


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

margaret in fl said:


> Boy, that brings back memories. I knit several of those hooded sweaters for my son who is now 54 years old!
> Love that pattern.


Me, too! I'm not a crocheter but I even figured out how to do the shell stitch. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Years ago my go-to hooded baby jacket was a mistake stitch one from McCalls Needlework magazine. On one of our moves DH threw out a box of "old" magazines (all my craft mags). This one looks like a keeper also. I don't have any little ones to knit for right now but will keep this one for future reference.

Thank you for posting.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

mine knitted up very lovely.....am wondering if i make it in fishermans rib do i have to make it any longer or do i keep to the instructions of the pattern.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you - I just love the oldie goldies, esp. for babies.


----------

